# First Official Front Splitter... Because Downforce



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you talk to them about an aluminum engine shield to replace the hack job under our engines? The basic flaw in the GM shield was that it was plastic and shaped in such a way that fluids could pool on it.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm game take my money now! I can't wait for the finished product man..coming from an RS owner himself lol. thumbs up!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Can you talk to them about an aluminum engine shield to replace the hack job under our engines? The basic flaw in the GM shield was that it was plastic and shaped in such a way that fluids could pool on it.


Anything is possible yes, although custom jobs like that would be harder for me to do, since I would have to pay full fabrication price and I would have to give them my car for the process instead of just driving around without my bumper. I'll talk to them to figure out the details and get back to you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think there might be a market, at least here on CT, for a replacement engine shield that doesn't have the fire hazard.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I doubt any company will try to duplicate the original shield due to the recall. To many risks of having a lawsuit against them.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Am I the only one that didnt fall for the recall. Anyways Ive been running without it at all and havent noticed any issues with mpgs. Im getting 41-43 mpgs per tank according to dic in my 1lt. IMO this shield has very little difference in changing anything.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

That is an awesome aggressive look on your Cruze. If I still had my Cruze I would be ordering one. I have installed a custom splitter on my GTO and will be installing one on my 320i.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

That's awesome!!! I was looking at the universal front splitters on APR.com and a generic one costs almost 700$ if not more. I'd love one of those to add to my RS bumper!!


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

If the price is right you can count me in. Awesome!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I doubt any company will try to duplicate the original shield due to the recall. To many risks of having a lawsuit against them.


Nope. The company would never see anything since it would be an aftermarket mod. The fault would be to the person who installed the mod in the first case. Like people who install aftermarket engine bolt-ons and then blow their engine. Its not the company's fault who created the part, its the person's. That is, as long as there is a disclaimer upon purchase/install that says potential damage may occur/etc.



blk88verde said:


> That is an awesome aggressive look on your Cruze. If I still had my Cruze I would be ordering one. I have installed a custom splitter on my GTO and will be installing one on my 320i.


Thanks, and my thoughts exactly haha. Makes it look a little more... pissed off.



VictoryRedLTRS said:


> That's awesome!!! I was looking at the universal front splitters on APR.com and a generic one costs almost 700$ if not more. I'd love one of those to add to my RS bumper!!





Austin9991 said:


> If the price is right you can count me in. Awesome!


Right now the price is hovering around $400 shipped with splitter rods included. However we're working on a group buy to drop the price a little more .


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Right now the price is hovering around $400 shipped with splitter rods included. However we're working on a group buy to drop the price a little more :wink:.


 That sounds about right - my ABS splitter on my GTO was originally priced at $400, but got it for $350 - very limited quantities were made - I think a few hundred. When I was at Watkins Glen in April, I had a few people come up to me and ask about it.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Keep us posted


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> That sounds about right - my ABS splitter on my GTO was originally priced at $400, but got it for $350 - very limited quantities were made - I think a few hundred. When I was at Watkins Glen in April, I had a few people come up to me and ask about it.


The splitter itself is $320 shipped, right now they buy the rods from ARP for full price, which is why the total would be $400.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

So what would the cost of a full body kit be? $1g+ ?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> So what would the cost of a full body kit be? $1g+ ?


Less than that, probably around the $700-800 mark.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Less than that, probably around the $700-800 mark.


Oh well that's reasonable then. I hope you guys get an rs one too.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I would be down for a group buy once one is made for the RS. Would you have to relocate the front license plate bracket at all because of the support rods? I'm pretty sure you need the front plate in the oem location here in Wisconsin, can't be placed in the windshield.


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks pretty cool. Not sure how functional it would be on a cruze though. In order to get usable down force, speeds would probably need to exceed three digits. Even adjusted aggressively I'd tend to believe it would slow you down more than providing more grip. Most cruzes I just don't think would have enough power to over come the additional drag. Looks very aggressive though.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Definitely a summer time thing and a visual thing more than actual use.. hehe I can see that easily shoveling snow

Would be curious to see how it worked in a tunnel.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Let me know if there are photos of the full kit.. as I don't have the RS model.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> So what would the cost of a full body kit be? $1g+ ?


Updated Pricing:
Front Splitter - $300 shipped (Rods sold separate)
Side Skirts - $200 shipped

Spats wont be made for a bit, since I'm getting the dual exit diffuser ABS piece and they'd rather wait. But the kit looks good with just the front and sides.



VictoryRedLTRS said:


> I would be down for a group buy once one is made for the RS. Would you have to relocate the front license plate bracket at all because of the support rods? I'm pretty sure you need the front plate in the oem location here in Wisconsin, can't be placed in the windshield.


No you do not. I drilled into the bumper below the license plate, worst case scenario you would have to carve out a cavity for the rod to fit into. I'm getting measurements for an RS bumper on Friday to see if the current lip will work for both bumpers. If not, I have a feeling updated mounting holes will be all that is needed.



poodok said:


> Looks pretty cool. Not sure how functional it would be on a cruze though. In order to get usable down force, speeds would probably need to exceed three digits. Even adjusted aggressively I'd tend to believe it would slow you down more than providing more grip. Most cruzes I just don't think would have enough power to over come the additional drag. Looks very aggressive though.


If it makes enough drag to slow you down, its making downforce. Either way it would indeed be interesting to try and figure out just how much it does.



phpsteve said:


> Let me know if there are photos of the full kit.. as I don't have the RS model.


Got a teaser for you guys, I didn't get pics until it was dark, so I'm waiting for morning and post-wash to post up full pics.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I definitely want some of this action. I think it would look awesome with my cruze!!!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

First post has been updated!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> First post has been updated!!


Awesome! The sides look great!!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Great, another thing to add to the wish list...


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

Any updates on this?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh man, don't even get me started on this , ALL my bottom plastics are destroyed !! So garbage. I've been thinking about a custom shield type ( 1 piece ) simple , end of story. I've bottomed out so many times   




obermd said:


> Can you talk to them about an aluminum engine shield to replace the hack job under our engines? The basic flaw in the GM shield was that it was plastic and shaped in such a way that fluids could pool on it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

SMUUUUURF!! That thang looks beautiful dude I love it. Well designed and thought out ! Keep me updated on that RS. Interested in a front lip from time G !!!!!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I had an RS come by to see if by chance the mounting holes would line up, the result was a no. The outer 2-4 holes were identical, however the center holes were different. 

As for an engine bay shield, they're a bit hesitant on making one, however if we can get enough people signed up that are ready to buy, they'll give it a shot.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh baby. I want.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Trade you a non hacked engine shield for prototype, spoiler and front bumper for splitter. 

Would look so sick on a bgm.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Trade you a non hacked engine shield for prototype, spoiler and front bumper for splitter.
> 
> Would look so sick on a bgm.


Lmao... How about You send the spoiler and engine shield my way, and I'll send you a pic :wink:


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

any updates?


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm in for updates too


----------

